# The Best 21st Century Vocal Music



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

What's being produced right NOW!!
I've recently discovered Roxanna Panufnik.
Anyone else know any recent vocal works?


----------



## unpocoscherzando (Sep 24, 2011)

I recommend the vocal (and other) works of Sir John Tavener who, although not in the best of health, has been composing up until, at least, the last couple of years.

Here is _Two Hadiths_, from '07:


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)




----------



## cjvinthechair (Aug 6, 2012)

Gee - where to begin !
Well, if you go into hiding for a week you've probably missed the emergence of another hugely competent Baltic choral composer.
Going to avoid them, though, and plug Gyorgy Orban, from Hungary - and from 'left field', search out John August Pamintuan from the Philippines.
Other weird & wonderful ideas on request !


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

I was quite taken with James MacMillan's O bone Jesu, a cappella mixed choir (2002) -- not an obscure composer, by any means 
Found no immediate (link available)

...and thank you for the Roxanna Panufnik pieces -- completely new to me, both lovely and 'intelligent' sounding music.


----------

